# 2011 Fresh Grapes From California via FVW's



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

Thought I would start my own thread on this endeavor. Finally getting around to posting some updates and pics. Its been a rough week. Got sick in Texas and the head cold turned into sinus infection then bronchitis. Was a good excuse to miss the entire week of work but have felt like crap as well. Finally felling better almost 2 weeks later but this cough is hanging around and nights are not fun for sure.

Fruit quality was about a 3.5 out of 5 I would say. I wish I could have had more time to inspect the fruit but we had been waiting around for 3 days and I really just wanted to get it crushed and on the road. I picked up 21 lugs or a little over 750lbs.

6 lugs Cabernet Sauvignon
6 lugs Merlot
3 lugs Malbec
3 lugs Petit Verdot
3 lugs Cabernet Franc

As most folks know this harvest was one of the toughest on record to bring in. Cold weather in the Spring followed by a cool Summer and then late rains made it a challenge to say the least on the vineyard managers. The fruit showed some signs of that from the initial numbers

*Cabernet Sauvignon #1 Initial chemistry*

pH 3.80 SG 1.106 (25.5 Brix) TA 5.4 G/L Added 15gm Tartaric acid

Retest:

pH 3.70 TA 6.0 G/L

*Cabernet Sauvignon #2 Initial chemistry*

pH 3.88 SG 1.104 (25.5 Brix) TA 5.1 Added 15gm Tartaric acid

Retest:

pH 3.79 TA 5.9 G/L

*Merlot #1 Initial chemistry*

pH 3.64 SG 1.114 (27.5 Brix) TA 4.2 G/L

Added 2.5L Acidulated water

Retest:

pH 3.48 SG 1.102 (25 Brix) TA 5.7

*Merlot #2 Initial chemistry*

pH 3.59 SG 1.104 (25 Brix) TA 4.8G/L Added 20gm Tartaric acid

Retest:

pH 3.46 TA 6.3

*Malbec Initial chemistry* 

pH 3.62 SG 1.104 (25 Brix) TA 5.4 Added 10gm Tartaric acid

Retest:

pH 3.59 TA 6.0 G/L

*Petit Verdot Initial chemistry* 

pH 4.07 SG 1.114 (27.5 Brix) TA 4.5 

Added 2.5L acidulated water with 35gm Tartaric acid

Retest: 

pH 3.98 SG 1.102 (25 Brix) TA 6.3

*Cabernet Franc Initial chemistry* 

pH 3.98 SG 1.102 (25 Brix) TA 3.9 added 30gms Tartaric acid

Retest:

pH 3.72 TA 6.0


The Petit Verdot was a mystery as the the acid came up nicely but the pH barely budged from the initial test results. If I had to make a guess we are seeing some sort of potassium buffer phenomenon from the skins.

I wanted to tweak the chemistry a bit more but I was running out of time as with this much must and me running out of energy it took me till Tuesday night to get this far (after picking the grapes up on Sunday and driving home Sunday night) The grapes were plenty cold when unloaded as I added a bag of ice to each The temps were 52 degrees on Sunday night but I was in no shape to start testing until Monday morning. I spent all day Monday removing leaves, twigs, small clusters and testing. Tuesday was add acid and retest day. Wednesday morning was yeast hydration and pitching day. Hard to believe that pitching yeast could be an all day affair but it takes almost a full hour for each batch.

I used Lallzyme EX and OptiRed on each batch. I rehydrated the yeast in water and Go-Ferm. I am using Fermaid-K in 2 additions at 1/3 and 2/3 Brix drop.

I am using using several different yeast to bring out different flavor profiles. The batches will then be combined closer to bench test trials in about 18mo from now. I will be striving for a nice Bordeaux blend as well as bottling some pure varietals as well.

Yeast used were:

Cabernet Sauvignon #1 *Bordeaux Red*
Cabernet Sauvignon #2 *D254*
Merlot #1 *D254*
Merlot #2 *Bordeaux Red*
Malbec *D254*
Petit Verdot *D21*
Cabernet Franc *D21*


D21 is specifically recommended for reducing vegetal off flavors in the Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. 

Here is a "raw" video I Posted to You Tube taken with the iPhone. SWMBO was taking it while trying to keep an eye on the 85lb Golden Retriever who accompanied us on this big adventure! Much thanks to George and Joseph. They worked long and hard on Saturday and Sunday without any sleep at all but they took it all in stride non the less!

[ame="http://youtu.be/LuiKl2zcrp4"]YouTube Crushing Video[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

ROFLMAO, so who rented the "load N Go" truck from Home Depot and used it for picking up grapes instead of taking home a delivery? Thats a problem they have with customers as it's cheaper to rent that for $20.00 then to go to a car rental place and rent a truck.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Great video and pics Mike. How long did it take to get the grape stains off your hands? Will this be the first time to use your new press?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2011)

Great thread Mike and please update on every step for us and for you to look back on. Its actually better then notes as you always on here.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

No idea who rented the Home Depot truck, must have been somebody with a small car as their only vehicle. Seemed like a good alternative to renting a truck for a full 24hrs when you only need it for a couple at most. I didn't get any stains at FVW, but my hands were pretty blue on monday after spending most of the day pulling leaves, twigs, clusters out of the must plus pulling juice samples for testing. 

This will be the first time for the new press. I am a little worried about where the heck to press off. I have a lot to press and its getting colder and colder outside. Hopefully by the end of next week we will have a warm up period and I can wait till afternoon. My patio faces south so full sun and nice and warm but if we get a cold front through it could be 20 degrees outside. SWMBO is already not happy about me fermenting in our unused living room (mostly doesn't like the smell) but not sure if I can press in the house or not being that juice will squirt out the sides for 10 feet. Guess I could toss a trash bag over it to catch the side spray!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike, I would NOT press in the house. If you do it on the patio or driveway be prepared to hose it off to prevent staining. As far as squirting out the sides, that is a very easy fix. Get some 12-14" shrink wrap at harbor freight and wrap your press. We do that all the time and it works like a champ!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

Ha! OK, bad idea.... 

I do have an all tile house for the most part, Tile is also brown. Our dinning room could be cleared out.......

Still trying to work that one!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

The tile's not usually the problem, it's the grout that will stain. Do you have a garage? Either way it has to be outside as it gets messy.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, I can't imagine the aroma in the house. It's strong in my garage with three buckets going. 

sorry about hi-jacking your other thread.


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 5, 2011)

I always lay down a large tarp, then a large painting cloth on my patio when I press. A tarp by itself is just about as much of a mess as not using anything.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice story and pics Mike....have a great time w it!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

Nothing has been easy this year, now I have to find a good place to press off. I pressed last year on the patio and know full well that juice goes everywhere! That said, the forecast for late next week is for a high of 40 degrees. The sun is strong here and if there is no wind, 40 can feel like 55 easily. That said will the cool down effect the must enough to keep it from fermenting to dry? Should I ferment below 1.000 in the Brute before pressing......

Garage is pretty full and is NOT heated. It would be easier to warm up the winery and press in there over the garage but in all honesty the dinning room is all tile and faces south as well looking out over the patio and there is an 8' X 4' window so not much wall. If I wrap the basket.........


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with Dan!!! Do not press inside! You will die a horrible death by wife!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2011)

those temps are cool to bring to dry...but it can be done....good color extraction...and brutes are fine to go to dry with

a quick suggestion for you since you are in a land of sun....get some plastic from hd or lowes etc...create a mini greenhouse/hot house....i know this...if i want 80 degrees right now all i have to do is go close the doors on the greenhouses and let the sun do the rest....the fans will kick on if it gets too hot

you could easily get free heat and great temps for fermentation to help you along...the night time temps may be a different story...so let a cap build before evening and trap heat in instead of punching down late in the day


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

Brutes are inside the house nice and warm. I would only have to move one at a time outside to press, transfer to carboy and then haul the carboy back inside to warm up to finish out. I am thinking ferment to dry in the Brute and then press. That way I don't have to worry about a stuck fermentation, only trying to get it to go as low as it can past 0.998. Should only take 30-45 min for each Brute. 

If I start at noon i should be able to finish outside before dark. The only other option is to try and press indoors. Not pretty but nothing has been easy as stated before.


----------



## Racer (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike don't worry too much about pressing off outside. I have the same issue every year I get premium grapes more california. I have pressed off in snow showers and haven't had a batch stick on me because of the cold. I just make sure to have everything completely ready to go then bring out one batch of grapes at a time. Return the wine back inside before doing any other clean up or prep for the next batch. 

I'd rather chance a stuck fermentation then anger my better half. Pressing off grapes inside a house sure sounds like a good recipe for having ones wife turn you from a bull into a steer.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, will go with easy to clean up outside! Looks like the high on Thursday will be sunny and 45. Will shoot for then or Friday partly sunny and high of 50. I may need to pick up some more carboys or some one gallon glass jugs. Couple of those guys have close to 13 gallons of must which should yield ~8 gallons of wine.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike, great pix and video. Take care of that bronchitis; it can turn into something worse if not properly treated.

In watching the videos, I was struck by the amount of juice vs. skins. It seemed like little juice to me or am I missing something? 

Also, obviously there were no OSHA people around.  You guys were scaring me putting your hands into the crusher-destemmer.

One last question. Where did "Jack" ride on the way back to New Mexico? It did not look like there was a lot of room in the SUV.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

Feeling much better today and first full day back at work! Most of the Brutes have 11 gallons of must which will make ~6.5 gallons of pressed wine. The two that I had to add some water to get the SG down have about 13 gallons of must so they will make about 7.8 gallons! There is a lot of juice under the cap for sure. Poor Jack only had 2/3 of the back seat to ride home in. He fit lying down but just barely! The other 1/3 of the seat had the (2) 20G Brute buckets. 

Just checked the SG on all 7 Brutes. They are all basically dry or very close to dry and its only day 5 today! It is supposed to snow tonight and off and on tomorrow and then warm up and be pretty nice on Wednesday and Thursday. I need to go to Santa fe tomorrow and pick up a bunch of 1 gallon jugs from the LHBS. I have the carboys, just not enough smaller sizes.

SG's just now taken

Cabernet Sauvignon #1 1.010 must temp 72 degrees
Cabernet Sauvignon #2 0.998 must temp 70 degrees
Merlot #1 0.998 must temp 70 degrees
Merlot #2 1.006 must temp 72 degrees
Malbec 0.998 must temp 70 degrees
Petit Verdot 1.000 temp 70 degrees
Cabernet Franc 0.998 temp 70 degrees

All of them smell wonderful with no off odors including the Cab Franc. The color on them is pretty amazing as well, especially the Malbec and the Petit Verdot.

I plan on letting the temps fall to room temp 64-68 and pressing on Wednesday at the earliest or Thursday at the latest.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow ... looking good


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2011)

Well press for 2011 is a wrap! 

Yesterday was a holiday for Veterans day so a perfect time to press. The 2 batches I inoculated with BDX (Bordeaux Red) yeast needed those extra days to finish out. They were both at 0.998 but it took them 3 extra days and a brew belt to finish just in the nick of time. A good friend of mine came over yesterday and I had everything pretty much set up and ready. We started at 11:30AM. Temp was around 40 and it was cloudy...... Was sunny all week long and come time to press....... Oh well, I fired up the propane patio heater as well as an electric heat dish and we went to work.

This was my first use of the #30 ratchet press I picked up from the Winemakers Toy Store this Summer. It performed perfectly and was just the right size. So glad I didn't order the #25 as this thing took the complete batch in one shot and pressed it to perfection. We had beautiful press cakes each time. 

I was totally blown away with not only the aroma of the wines but also the flavor and color. Amazing looking stuff! No comparison to the Cab and Merlot I made last year from Deming, NM. If this turns out as good as its starting out I may have to rethink where I source my fruit from next year.....

It warmed to the low 50's by the afternoon and the sun broke through the clouds a number of times and it turned out to be the perfect afternoon. We finished right at about 4:00. We would have run out of time if we had had another. 7 was perfect for that amount of time.

So what was the finally tally?

8.5 Gallons Petit Verdot
8.0 Gallons Merlot #1
8.5 Gallons Merlot #2
7 Gallons Cabernet Sauvignon #1
7 Gallons Cabernet Sauvignon #2
7.5 Gallons Malbec
7 Gallons Cabernet Franc

Total 53.5 Gallons!

Sorry, no pics of the press! It was just the two of us and we were working as fast as we could before we ran out of daylight plus it was a messy operation to say the least. Soooooooo glad we were out on the patio! Sure made clean up easier to just hose down the table and patio.

All wine is resting in the winery for a few days before the first rack and MLB addition. My back is TOAST today!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2011)

Another long day in the winery (Sunday). I don't know how Rich and Al do this! It took me from noon to almost 9:00PM to rack off the gross lees on all the carboys and containers, combine them into a Primary, add malo nutrient and MLB then rack back to cleaned carboy and smaller vessel for topping off down the road.

Not quite sure how you guys do the volume you have in a single day(s) and move the next day!

Nice to have a much more consolidated lot to deal with after yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2011)

Forgot to mention that after racking I am now down to about 46 gallons. One full 6 Gallon carboy on each and anywhere from 1.5G extra to only about 1L extra on some of the varietals.

I just realized all my carboys are full and I can't vacuum rack as I need another carboy to pull into! I guess this is how carboys keep multiplying!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Mike you can get by with one extra racking. Using an autosiphon, rack off the bit of sediment into a fermentation bucket and snap the lid on. Clean the carboy pulled out of and begin cycling through them. You will end up with one empty carboy after the final cleaning. Then put your vacuum racking cane in the bucket of wine and draw back into that last carboy, top up and you are done!

Alternately, pour a glass of wine and put some Barry White on and let the carboys multiply away!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

Rich that is good advice for most folks but alcheapo needs to just go out and buy more carboys. Lol I ended up getting five new six gallon carboys this year. 

Mike you asked about doing large quanities. In most instances it means bigger equipment. Wish you were here to help me bottle today. Doing close to 200 cases. Using a 6 spout gravity bottler. Like I said before, set up and clean up takes the same amount of time as doing it in your basement.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 16, 2011)

i employ simple tried and true practices Mike

i go slow, steady and deliberate...day in and day out things have a way of getting done...and along the way....i drink wine....when the days add up and time passes, somehow, someway, it all turns into wonderful wine

big equipment...little equipment...no matter....its all about time and steadiness and making sure you enjoy yourself along the way...


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 16, 2011)

ps...barry white is not on my ipod


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2011)

Best use of a Barry White song EVER!  Ally McBeal


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2011)

Checked pH levels today post fermentation.

Cabernet Sauvignon #1 = 3.55

Cabernet Sauvignon #2 = 3.67

Merlot #1 = 3.32

Merlot #2 = 3.34

Malbec = 3.41

Petit Verdot = 3.83

Cabernet Franc = 3.59

Will probably do a preliminary MLF test sometime this weekend.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 16, 2011)

Mike, thanks showing me why i never watched ally mcbeal beyond about 1.5 second!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> Mike, thanks showing me why i never watched ally mcbeal beyond about 1.5 second!


I hear you there and second and third that Al!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2011)

Update on these. I stirred all the carboys well this weekend. They all have a ring of tiny pinhead sized looking bubbles sitting at the top of the carboy. Since the carboy temps are ~67 degrees I thought I would give them another week before I did a first MLF test. I think the stirring helped bring them all to life as some didn't have much sign before that.

I purchased a single package of MLB that was supposed to be enough for 66 gallons. I broke that up into smaller 210mg lots and added along with a dose of Opti Malo nutrient. Fingers crossed that I don't have to go back and purchase a pack for each carboy at $21 ea!

The Petit Verdot has been bubbling like crazy the whole week. It was 1.000 when we pressed so I am guessing we have some secondary fermentation still going on as well on it.

Trying hard to bottle a batch a week of stuff I have ready but been putting off so I can free up some bench top room and get those carboys off the floor. Just a little worried abut a bottle slipping off a wine rack and bouncing up and hitting one of them.......


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck with the MLF on the Merlot. Mine is being a stubborn little child. One Cab is going crazy and has 1/8" of bubbles and the other Cab is slow going ... but is going. I think I need to buy a brew belt for the Merlot.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2011)

What are your carboy temps? MLF doesn't need to be warm like aerobic fermentation does. 65-70 is usually perfect. You added a boatload more tartaric than me. Whats the pH? That pH may be too low.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 23, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> What are your carboy temps? MLF doesn't need to be warm like aerobic fermentation does. 65-70 is usually perfect. You added a boatload more tartaric than me. Whats the pH? That pH may be too low.



Yea, too much ... it's at 3.2 but there is a little (very little) activity in the afternoon when the house get to 72 but none at all in the morning at 68. I'm thinking if I keep it 72 - 75 it will keep going. 

The Cab right next to it with the same bacteria is rockin and rollin with the same PH. The Cab with the 3.4 PH is the slow one ... go figure.

If it's not going in a week I might try some ALPHA


----------



## Rock (Nov 24, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> Yea, too much ... it's at 3.2 but there is a little (very little) activity in the afternoon when the house get to 72 but none at all in the morning at 68. I'm thinking if I keep it 72 - 75 it will keep going.
> 
> The Cab right next to it with the same bacteria is rockin and rollin with the same PH. The Cab with the 3.4 PH is the slow one ... go figure.
> 
> If it's not going in a week I might try some ALPHA



Try this instead it worked for me a couple of times,get a small oak spiral leave it in the cab that is going real good next day take it out and put it into the de-mi that shows slow or no sighn of ml.Guaranteed take off.


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 27, 2011)

I always add a few oak cubes when I add the MLF culture. I think it helps the bacteria growth. The spiral is a great idea to use to transfer the culture. You could also pull out a cup of wine from one to the other.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Stabilized the first 2 (of the 7) wines that showed the most signs of MLF completion via chromatography test. The Malbec and the Cab Franc. Racked the fines once more and sulfited finally. Moved them both into barrels (23L Vadai) I had a left over glass of Cab Franc that had nowhere to go and it sure as heck wasn't goin down the drain so gave it a go....

All I can say is wow! This has no oak still and the taste is fantastic and its only 3 months old. It has a slight green pepper hint but its not to the point of being obtrusive by any means. I think the oak will put that firmly into the back ground even further. These will stay for at least 4 months in the barrel.

I may need to pick up a 3rd Vadai to get all 7 through the process by next year's crush.

Darn, I just hate it when I have to order another Vadia barrel!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to go. All mine are stabilized and I had a bit of my Cab ... the one in the video at 3.24 and it was one of the best Cabs I have had, the Wife said "it's ready to drink" and she wanted more. Now the Merlot is a different story ... it tastes green and bitter, more what I expected at this age.

I can't wiat


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds great Mike. I wish I could buy oak barrels whenever I ran out of room!

I tried some of the Marquette wine yesterday from my 3 year old vines. I hadn't expected much, but it is pretty darned good. I had a bottle of 2008 Lincoln Peak Marquette from Chris Granstrom (Vt) New Years. This Marquette I tried was almost identical in taste- and Chris took best red in show in the 2009 Intenational Cold Climate Wine Competition with his wine. I only got 90 gallons of that this year, but the other barrel of my older Marquette is showing even more promise!

I tell you this Mike because if I remember right you got a dozen of those from me when you planted! Are you excited yet?


----------



## robie (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds great, Mike. As I posted in another thread, I went to George's store over the holidays. From the carboy, he gave me a taste of the Pinot Noir he made from that fresh grape haul. I was pleasantly surprised that it was already so good. I could still taste that wine in my mouth 15 minutes after I drank it.

Don't tell anyone but I think George is weakening on his stance concerning not doing fresh grapes next year. I asked him about it. He said that everyday he forgets a little more about how difficult it was for the load to be so late and all the middle-of-the-night hassles. He said he wishes he could get a bigger load, so he could better control when and where the truck stops.

I am so disappointed in the fresh grapes I purchase from a local LHBS that, if he decides to do it again, I just might be willing to make that long trip next year to buy grapes from George. Maybe I could go along with one or two other guys to share the trip expenses.

Once again, I am really glad everything is turning out well with your fresh grapes. Keep us posted.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Very excited indeed! I may have the only Marquette in the state at the moment! Is your online store up and running yet? I want to try a bottle of Marquette Juice from one of the cousins! 



grapeman said:


> I tell you this Mike because if I remember right you got a dozen of those from me when you planted! Are you excited yet?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Time has a way of dulling the senses for sure. I was so sure I was never going to make that crazy trip ever again but now that these are showing so much character and promise at such an early age, I just may be that crazy to do it again in another 9-10 months. Heck I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday so I know I will probably be back next year! The trip wasn't that bad it was the delay, day after day in a hotel, in Dallas, with an 80lb Golden Retriever in tow....... 



robie said:


> Don't tell anyone but I think George is weakening on his stance concerning not doing fresh grapes next year. I asked him about it. He said that everyday he forgets a little more about how difficult it was for the load to be so late and all the middle-of-the-night hassles. He said he wishes he could get a bigger load, so he could better control when and where the truck stops.
> 
> I am so disappointed in the fresh grapes I purchase from a local LHBS that, if he decides to do it again, I just might be willing to make that long trip next year to buy grapes from George. Maybe I could go along with one or two other guys to share the trip expenses.
> 
> Once again, I am really glad everything is turning out well with your fresh grapes. Keep us posted.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna turn you into a bonifide red wine drinker yet!

That green taste in that Merlot would be the half pound of tartaric talkin'.....

Hopefully some CS and time will help it out.



rhoffart said:


> Way to go. All mine are stabilized and I had a bit of my Cab ... the one in the video at 3.24 and it was one of the best Cabs I have had, the Wife said "it's ready to drink" and she wanted more. Now the Merlot is a different story ... it tastes green and bitter, more what I expected at this age.
> 
> I can't wiat


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Very excited indeed! I may have the only Marquette in the state at the moment! Is your online store up and running yet? I want to try a bottle of Marquette Juice from one of the cousins!


 
The store is up and running. I have no Marquette at the moment, but will be brining some early release out in another month or two. I will be glad when I get much more of a few varieties bearing well. It is hard to source grapes in the tundra up here! Click my banner when it pops up once in a while and you go directly to the store.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

You make sure and save me a bottle (or two) for sure. I'll check back as well!


----------



## robie (Jan 3, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> You make sure and save me a bottle (or two) for sure. I'll check back as well!



And me! I'd sure like to have a couple bottles.


----------



## marquis (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice thread. I have never seen such a large number of grapes being processed into wine. Looking forward to do it and see it personally. Thank you!


----------

